# Zip Off Ausrüstung für den Herbst



## GrimmST (5. Oktober 2016)

Servus Zusammen,

ich suche (da auf Enduro umgestiegen) eine Hose und eine Jacke mit Zip Off Funktion. Ich habe im Forum schon einiges gelesen. Allerdings fällt mir die Suche etwas schwer.
Viele Produkte die mir zusagen sind entweder Ausverkauft oder nicht mehr im Hersteller-Programm. Da ich eher im Downhillbereich unterwegs bin sollten die Kleidungsstücke auch etwas aushalten. Zudem sollte die Hose Wasserdicht sein. Auch sollten die Klamotten etwas ansprechender Aussehen als nur Schwarz. 

Habt ihr Tipps für mich? 
Habt Ihr mit einer bestimmten Kombi schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich denke der Temperaturbereich sollte zwischen 10 und 20 °C angesiedelt sein.

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Anregungen.

MFG

Der Grimm


----------



## Nerve_82 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

also ich bin mit meiner Platzangst Bulldog Zipoff Hose sehr zufrieden.
Allerdings denke ich, das sie für deinen angesprochenen Temperaturbereich, wohl doch etwas zu warm ist.
Da fahre ich in der Regel noch kurze Hosen.
Bei unter 10° fängt sie an angenehm zu werden 

Gruß
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrimmST (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Ich dachte diese Hose sei ein guter Kompromiss. Findest du sie in kurzer oder langer Variante zu warm? 

Grüße


----------



## Nerve_82 (5. Oktober 2016)

In der langen Variante ist sie schon recht warm.
Kurz ist super, da sie ja auch insgesamt 4 große Belüftungsöffnungen hat. Kann man also auch gut im Sommer anziehen.
Ich persönlich hab im "Winter" bei so um die 10 Grad schon drin geschwitzt, also an den Beinen.
Da bin ich mit ner dünnen langen Bib und Short darüber, besser unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## GrimmST (5. Oktober 2016)

OK sehr guter Tip! Ich danke dir


----------



## CrossX (5. Oktober 2016)

Die Bulldog ist klasse,  sowohl im Sommer kurz als auch im Winter lang.  Nur wasserdicht ist sie nicht.  Dafür nahezu unzerstörbar.  Meine ist 5 Jahre alt und bestimmt schon 200x gewaschen,  und sieht immer noch aus wie neu


----------



## akri1337 (6. Oktober 2016)

die neue bulldog soll ende des jahres rauskommen.. interessiert mich auch


----------



## GrimmST (6. Oktober 2016)

Ja das habe ich auch gelesen. 
Dann werde ich wohl noch etwas warten. 
Aktuelle Modelle sind ja Ausverkauft.

Habt ihr mir noch Typs für eine Jacke?

Beste Grüße

Der Grimm


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Oktober 2016)

GrimmST schrieb:


> Ja die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Ich dachte diese Hose sei ein guter Kompromiss. Findest du sie in kurzer oder langer Variante zu warm?
> 
> Grüße



Da jeder nen anderes empfinden hat..Sollte man es selber testen und wenns wirklich zu warm..Kann man sie ja zur kurzen machen...Aber bei deinem angegebenen Temperatur Bereich...Würde locker die Kurze reichen...da man ja evt noch Kniestrümpfe /Schoner an hat...Was die Jacke angeht,würde ich bei Platzangst auch mal gucken


----------



## Belafon (7. Oktober 2016)

Heute ist meine endura hummvee zip off gekommen. Sieht nur nicht so stabil aus, weiß nicht ob sie einen Sturz überleben würde.


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Oktober 2016)

Belafon schrieb:


> Heute ist meine endura hummvee zip off gekommen. Sieht nur nicht so stabil aus, weiß nicht ob sie einen Sturz überleben würde.




Die is bzw wird vom Stoff her auch leichter sein ,was aber nicht heißen muss,das sie weniger stabiel ist ,als zb die Platzangst Bulldog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belafon (7. Oktober 2016)

Na dann, werde ich sie mal behalten. Eine Bulldog bekommt man gerade eh nicht.


----------



## GrimmST (7. Oktober 2016)

Du kannst ja dann kurz berichten. Ja stimmt , abgesehen von der Hummvee ist gerade sehr wenig zu holen.


----------



## Belafon (7. Oktober 2016)

Werde ich machen, morgen steht mtb wieder auf dem Plan. Werde mir dennoch eine Platzangst Bulldog bestellen, wenn sie wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Oktober 2016)

Belafon schrieb:


> Werde ich machen, morgen steht mtb wieder auf dem Plan. Werde mir dennoch eine Platzangst Bulldog bestellen, wenn sie wieder verfügbar ist.



Ne Ersatz Hose kann nie schaden


----------



## Belafon (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab gerade bei bikemail Order angerufen, der Herr am Telefon wollte mir die Frage nicht wirklich beantworten ob die Hummvee einen Sturz aushält.


----------



## CrossX (7. Oktober 2016)

Belafon schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei bikemail Order angerufen, der Herr am Telefon wollte mir die Frage nicht wirklich beantworten ob die Hummvee einen Sturz aushält.


   
Was für eine Antwort hast du denn erwartet? Das er einem Fremden am Telefon garantiert,  dass die Hose unzerstörbar ist? Das ist Stoff,  wenn du dich damit richtig ablegst,  wird sie auch kaputt gehen. Genau so wie jede andere Stoffhose. 
Ansonsten musst du dir einen Lederkombi aus dem Motorradrennsport holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (7. Oktober 2016)

Belafon schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei bikemail Order angerufen, der Herr am Telefon wollte mir die Frage nicht wirklich beantworten ob die Hummvee einen Sturz aushält.



Wenn musste beim HERSTELLER anrufen ,die Shops können dir da keine Aussage drüber geben ...


----------



## Belafon (7. Oktober 2016)

Naja die Endura ist leider zu groß, hab jetzt die zip off von Zimtstern bestellt war im sale für 80 Euro. Weißt wer wann die neuen Sachen von Platzangst kommen?


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Oktober 2016)

Aus d


Belafon schrieb:


> Naja die Endura ist leider zu groß, hab jetzt die zip off von Zimtstern bestellt war im sale für 80 Euro. Weißt wer wann die neuen Sachen von Platzangst kommen?



Wenn man sich Größen mäßig nicht sicher ist,immer 2 Größen bestellen....Bei Jacken viel endura bei mir immer kleiner aus ( normal trage ich M ,also musste es ne  L sein)..Hosen passen in M immer


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Oktober 2016)

eine von Shimano 
http://www.actionsports.de/shimano-touring-zip-off-short-schwarz-10385?c=198


----------



## Belafon (11. Oktober 2016)

Zimtstern Largo zip off ist angekommen und sitzt perfekt.


----------



## Belafon (12. Oktober 2016)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit der Zimtstern Hose, bin super zufrieden.


----------



## AndreasHN (18. Oktober 2016)

Belafon schrieb:


> Heute erste Ausfahrt mit der Zimtstern Hose, bin super zufrieden.


Die da? https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/zimtstern-largo-zipp-off-pants/aid:699681

Kommt man damit nicht ans Kettenblatt? Sieht recht breit aus auf dem Bild


----------



## Belafon (25. Oktober 2016)

AndreasHN schrieb:


> Die da? https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/zimtstern-largo-zipp-off-pants/aid:699681
> 
> Kommt man damit nicht ans Kettenblatt? Sieht recht breit aus auf dem Bild


Ja die Hose ist nicht enganliegt, ans Kettenblatt komm ich nicht die kann man sehr eng einstellen. Gut hab auch 1x11 denke aber bei 2x11 sollte man auch nicht dran kommen.


----------



## BjL (25. Oktober 2016)

Belafon schrieb:


> Ja die Hose ist nicht enganliegt, ans Kettenblatt komm ich nicht die kann man sehr eng einstellen. Gut hab auch 1x11 denke aber bei 2x11 sollte man auch nicht dran kommen.



Ich hatte keine Probleme auf der letzten Tour, hab die Hose erstmals getestet, 2x11 und keine Probleme.


----------

